
Apollo 1, Challenger, and Columbia: Remembering NASA’s Lost Astronauts - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/apollo-1-challenger-and-columbia-remembering-nasas-lost-astronauts/
======
DrScump

      Six subsequent Apollo missions landed safely on the Moon and returned to earth.
    

_Plus_ the other Apollo missions (through Apollo 10, Apollo 13, and Apollo-
Soyuz) benefited from the Command Module safety improvements.

